# "Too Much Water"



## Beyonce (Dec 10, 2014)

Honestly don't know if this thread's been made but apparently IGN rated ORAS 7.8/10 because it had too much water  
Is there too much water in ORAS?


Can't spell ignorant without IGN  [YOUTUBE]kPagBDc04kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

wasn't that fake?

anyway, I hated that there was so much required surfing in RSE when I was younger, so they're prolly right


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 11, 2014)

I wouldn't mind all the surfing if Surf and Surf eligibility were available very effing early--like practically out of the first town, early.


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2014)

They're secretly working for Team Magma, of course they're gonna bitch about all the water.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 11, 2014)

I found the required water sections to be a-lot shorter than the originals.


----------



## Island (Dec 21, 2014)

Bump.

The water routes feel a lot smaller than they did in the remakes, and, to an extent, that's probably true. You see a lot more on your screen than you did back in the day, so you're not constantly going through screens of just water and the occasional rock or dive spot. Plus, with the map at the bottom of the screen, you know exactly where you are at all times.

The fact that you're constantly running into Wild Pok?mon is annoying, but considering you get the Cleanse Tag immediately before Lilycove makes this a non-issue, never mind the fact that you can spam rebattles and stock up on Max Repels, if it really annoys you that much.

If the "too much water" review is true, then IGN probably wrote the review before actually finishing the game. It's almost a non-issue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

"too much water." - ganon 2014


----------

